# Malware alert...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Trying to accesss:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=299827&view=unread#unread

Send Chrome to a blocked page reporting known malware.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the report. I checked that a few times this morning with Chrome on PC and Android phone but didn't get any errors. Could it be a Mac/iPhone thing, local Wi-Fi hijack? It's being looked at.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My internet security is going bonkers tonight not happy with the forum.

I've had 15 alert flags all year and 16 in the last few mins :?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

For some reason if i goto the TT forums on internet explorer, it stays on site for a min then i end up on Twitter without clicking on anything. Cookies and data wiped and its still doing it???


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mine has been pretty slow at times during last few days


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im using Firefox on a PC and its going mental


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No problems on Linux so far


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi jamman, No probs here, what antivirus you using ?
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kaspersky fully updated like I said only had 15 alerts all year bet Ive had 50 so far tonight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problems here


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Back to normal now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

No issues on a Mac using Safari. :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone else have a problem last night when I came onto the site I got a trojan warning linked to autoforums/ads 
I assume this is something linked to the site or one of the ads, or am I just unlucky :x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

skiwhiz said:


> Anyone else have a problem last night when I came onto the site I got a trojan warning linked to autoforums/ads
> I assume this is something linked to the site or one of the ads, or am I just unlucky :x


Have a read here, post merged


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

John H 
any update on this do we know what type of trojan it was?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Seems to have been a rogue third party Flash ad fed in from Google. It affected more than one site but has now been dealt with. Sorry for any concern caused.


----------

